Ask HN: How did you pick your HN handle? - gnicholas
======
LinuxBender
I bend, shape and contort Linux to do many different things in very simple
ways and to meet my needs and the needs of others. So, LinuxBender.

I only use this in one other place. I have hundreds of nicks / handles /
aliases to reflect my moods at the time.

------
FiatLuxDave
My name is Dave, and Fiat Lux Research was my first startup. It is Latin for
"Let there be light". Among the other things I learned was: don't name your
startup in Latin! We got really tired of spelling the name to every single
person we talked to. Vendors would think we were a subsidiary of Fiat Motors
or similar.

------
supernintendo
Same as my GitHub handle, named after the Super Nintendo Entertainment System.
It was the first video game console I ever owned.

~~~
gnicholas
On a relatively small platform like HN, it seems like lots of handles that are
taken @gmail, @yahoo, etc. would still be available here. I imagine
supernintendo isn’t available on most public platforms?

~~~
supernintendo
Yeah. I just use first name, last name for most sites since it's fairly
unique.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Well, I have a giraffe, and I ride it. I've also ridden other giraffes.

So, well, RiderOfGiraffes.

~~~
gnicholas
Is this a handle you use all over? A lot of times people will say "contact me
at handle at gmail" or some such thing. I'm curious to know whether HN handles
are used all over, or are special use for HN.

------
DrScump
It picked _me_.

